# كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!



## Coptic MarMar (11 أبريل 2008)

*

كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!! 


تفكير يأخذ منك وقت استعداداً لطرح موضوع 

تتبلور الفكرة وتصبح مستعد للمشاركة 

بداخلك تتمنى أن يثبت لك المشرف موضوعك

فأنت تؤمن بأنه يستاهل 

تنتظر أيام .... لا تثبيت 
0

00

0

عندي الطريقة السحرية 



والتي تستطيع أن تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين

اليكم أقوى برنامج يخترق خصائص المشرف 

وبواسطته يستطيع كل عضو تثبيت موضوعه لأيام وأيام

0

00

0

لنبـــــــــــــــــــــــدأ



1-أحسن اختيار الموضوع 

2-فكر أكثر من مرة قبل البدئ بالكتابة 

3-اختار فكرة جديدة لم يسبق طرحها

4-ان يكون الموضوع ذات أهميته وفائدة كبيرة 

5-إحرص على انتقاء الأسلوب الأمثل في طرحه

6-انتهز فرصة المناسبات المختلفة

7-اطرح مواضيع لها صلة بتلك المناسبة

8-إحرص على طرح الموضوع في المنتدى المناسب

9-حدد نوع الموضوع والمنتدى التابع له 

10-إحذر كتابة الموضوع في المنتدى الخطأ يفقده أهميته وزواره 

ويكون سبب لتكرار كثير من المواضيع 

فتجد نفس الموضوع في منتديين مختلفين


11- ليكن الموضوع من كتاباتك الشخصية قدر المستطاع


12-إذا وجدت أن هناك موضوع يستحق النقل 

لا يضـــــر 



ولكن ...!!!!!

*احرص على وضع لمساتك الخاصة 

*من ترتيب وتوضيح الأفكار المطروحة 

*مع إبداء رأيك الخاص بما نقلت 

*وتكون مستعد للنقاش والحوار إذا استدعى الأمر 

*وبتعليقك على الموضوع 

*تظهر أهميته وتبرز أهم نقاطه وأهدافه

*ليس كل ما يقرأ يستحق النقل 

*وليس كل ماتم نقله يستحق المتابعة

*لهذا لابد من الإهتمام بالمادة المنقولة 




**نظم ورتب الأفكار واطرحها بأسلوب واضح 

**احذر الإطالة واختصر بالكلام وابحث عن ماهو مفيد

**فخير الكلام ماقل ودل**

***استخدام الإبتسامات تضيف روح حلوة 

***ولتلك الإبتسامات أثر قوي لدى بعض الأعضاء 

***ولا تنسى نوع الخط وحجمه واختيار ألوان متناسقة مريحة للعين

**كل تلك العوامل تساعد العضو على القراءة براحة أكثر وتدفعه للمشاركة**



**عند رغبتك بطرح موضوع للنقاش والحوار**

1-احرص على اختيار الموضوع الذي تلم بجوانبه 

2-وتكون مستعد لنقاشه وطرح رأيك بالأدلة والبراهين



لا تنسى

*أختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية

*احترام رأي الآخرين كما تحب أن يحترمون رأيك

*وليكن نقاشك بهدوء بعيد عن التوتر والتحيز 

*كلمة الحق يحاسب عليها الإنسان 

*فليكن نقاشك لأحقاق الحق 

*أسلوبك بالنقاش وطرحك للمواضيع يعكس

دينك وتربيتك ومبادئك 



******واخــير احبــائي******

يعرف الجميع أن كل عضو يشارك في المنتدى 

تسجل عدد مشاركاته إلى جانب اسمه

وبقدر ما يرتفع عددها يعلو لقبه ويزداد لمعاناً

ولكنه لمعاناً زائفاً لا يمت للحقيقة بصلة

لأنه يقيم العضو بالكم وليس بالكيف

فمن يسعى للتميز وإثبات النفس وأخذ مركز مرموق 

لابد أن يفهم ويعي
أن الأعضاء يعدون مشاركاتك بالكيف وليس بالكم

والملائكة من فوقك يعدون بالكم والكيف

فاجعل من نفسك عضوا مفيداً فعالاً 


****وحاسب نفسك قبل أن يحاسبك الناس****





​*


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*

حقا مرمر ميرو
نصائح ليست قيمة فحسب بل رائعة
والمفروض تثبيتة ليفيد الجميع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*

*الله يامرمر جميلة اوى النصائح دى
ربنا يباركك يارب ويثبتلك موضوعك​*


----------



## NaNo0o0o (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*


ومن النساء من يشبهن " الغيتار " 

وهي لا تطيق الكلام طويلاً بل تكتفي بعباراتها الموجزة 

لتشعر من يستمع إليها بغموض سحرها الساحر..​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*

برافوا يا مرمر موضوع ممتاز ( برضه مش ها اثبتهولك ) :t33:

واحمدي ربنا انا كنت داخل وايدي بتاكلني علي الخواص وخاصية واحدة بالتحديد ها اسيبك تخمينها طبعا ههههه

بس ياريت محدش كتير ينفذ ارائك بدال ما نثبت مواضيع الاعضاء كلهم

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*

ميرسي مرمر علي النصائح الرائعه فعلا
تسلم ايدك موضوع مفيد جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*



Coptic Man قال:


> برافوا يا مرمر موضوع ممتاز ( برضه مش ها اثبتهولك ) :t33:
> 
> واحمدي ربنا انا كنت داخل وايدي بتاكلني علي الخواص وخاصية واحدة بالتحديد ها اسيبك تخمينها طبعا ههههه
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*عسل يا مينا بجد :smile02*


----------



## نيفين ثروت (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*

موضوع جميل يا مرمر و ميرسى على النصيحه الغاليه دى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا مرمر ميرو
> نصائح ليست قيمة فحسب بل رائعة
> والمفروض تثبيتة ليفيد الجميع
> ودمتى بود​



*شكرا لمرورك يا أستاذنا *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*




engy_love_jesus قال:


> *الله يامرمر جميلة اوى النصائح دى
> ربنا يباركك يارب ويثبتلك موضوعك​*



*شكرا لمرورك يا أنجى

حلوة يثبتلك موضوعك دى يا انجى :smile01 *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*

*شكرا لمرورك يا نانو *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*



Coptic Man قال:


> برافوا يا مرمر موضوع ممتاز ( برضه مش ها اثبتهولك ) :t33:
> 
> واحمدي ربنا انا كنت داخل وايدي بتاكلني علي الخواص وخاصية واحدة بالتحديد ها اسيبك تخمينها طبعا ههههه
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه

أيه التهديد ده يا مينا ؟ :a82:

بقى دى أخرتها... :act23:

طيب يااااااارب كل الاعضاء تنفذ الكلام ده 

علشان كلوووووه يتثبت :ura1:

نورت الموضوع يا باشا بس لو كنت داخل من غير تهديد 

كنت عملت معاك الواااااجب :a63:

ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ميرسي مرمر علي النصائح الرائعه فعلا
> تسلم ايدك موضوع مفيد جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*شكرا لمرورك يا نيفين *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *عسل يا مينا بجد :smile02*



*طبعا عسل يا فراشة أحنا نقدر نتكلم :act31: *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> موضوع جميل يا مرمر و ميرسى على النصيحه الغاليه دى



*شكرا لمرورك يا نيفين*​


----------



## نحو غد افضل (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## esambraveheart (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*

*
شششششششش
....وطي صوتك يامتهوره
...حاتودينا في داهيه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*



نحو غد افضل قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور



*شكرا لمرورك يا باشا *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*



esambraveheart قال:


> *
> شششششششش
> ....وطي صوتك يامتهوره
> ...حاتودينا في داهيه​*




*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عصااااااااااام ياهلا ياهلا 

ايه يابنى فينك مش باين ؟ 

وبعدين ايه وطى صوتك دى !!!

لا حاسب بقى :ura1:

هههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع وحمدلله على السلامة*​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*

موضووووووووع جميل يا مرمر شكرا ليكى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*

موضوع اكثر من رااااااااااااااااائع يامرمر 
تسلم ايدك  
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## just member (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*

*ميرسى يا مرمر على النصائح الجميلة دى*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## جيلان (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*

*هههههههههههههههههه
يا عينى يا بنتى
مجيتيش على المشرفين غير لما بقيتى مشرفة:budo:
هو ده التفانى من اخر الاخرين:new2:*
*بس جامد يا بت يا مرمر الموضوع
ربنا يجعلك من زوات المواضيع المثبته وما يحكمك على عضو غلبان*


----------



## ميروو رمزي (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*

*موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك يا مرمر*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (2 يونيو 2008)

*موضوع جميل بجد يا قمر 
تسلم ايديكي​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> موضووووووووع جميل يا مرمر شكرا ليكى ​



شكرا لمرورك يا عسل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رااااااااااااااااائع يامرمر
> تسلم ايدك
> مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



شكرااا ياد ياكوكو ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *ميرسى يا مرمر على النصائح الجميلة دى*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



شكرا لمرورك ياجوجو ونورت​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> يا عينى يا بنتى
> مجيتيش على المشرفين غير لما بقيتى مشرفة:budo:
> هو ده التفانى من اخر الاخرين:new2:*
> ...



هههههه يسلام 

يااااااااااانسة ولا لا يابت يا جيلان :t30: الموضوع ده منزلاه قبل الاشراف 

يااااااساتر على الحقد اللى ملى قلوب الناس يابنتى :heat:


ههههههههه مانا عارفه انه جامد 30:

نورتى يابت روحى ربنا ما يثبتلك موضوع :smil16:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*



ميروو رمزي قال:


> *موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك يا مرمر*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



شكرا يا حبيبتى ونورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!*



y_a_r_a قال:


> *موضوع جميل بجد يا قمر
> تسلم ايديكي​*



شكرااااا ليكى يا يارا ونورتى يا عسل​


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*كيف تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين؟؟؟؟!!

تفكير يأخذ منك وقت استعداداً لطرح موضوع 

تتبلور الفكرة وتصبح مستعد للمشاركة 

بداخلك تتمنى أن يثبت لك المشرف موضوعك

فأنت تؤمن بأنه يستاهل 

تنتظر أيام .... لا تثبيت 
0

00

0

عندي الطريقة السحرية 



والتي تستطيع أن تثبت موضوعك غصب عن المشرفين

اليكم أقوى برنامج يخترق خصائص المشرف 

وبواسطته يستطيع كل عضو تثبيت موضوعه لأيام وأيام

0

00

0

لنبـــــــــــــــــــــــدأ



1-أحسن اختيار الموضوع 

2-فكر أكثر من مرة قبل البدئ بالكتابة 

3-اختار فكرة جديدة لم يسبق طرحها

4-ان يكون الموضوع ذات أهميته وفائدة كبيرة 

5-إحرص على انتقاء الأسلوب الأمثل في طرحه

6-انتهز فرصة المناسبات المختلفة

7-اطرح مواضيع لها صلة بتلك المناسبة

8-إحرص على طرح الموضوع في المنتدى المناسب

9-حدد نوع الموضوع والمنتدى التابع له 

10-إحذر كتابة الموضوع في المنتدى الخطأ يفقده أهميته وزواره 

ويكون سبب لتكرار كثير من المواضيع 

فتجد نفس الموضوع في منتديين مختلفين


11- ليكن الموضوع من كتاباتك الشخصية قدر المستطاع


12-إذا وجدت أن هناك موضوع يستحق النقل 

لا يضـــــر 



ولكن ...!!!!!


*احرص على وضع لمساتك الخاصة 

*من ترتيب وتوضيح الأفكار المطروحة 

*مع إبداء رأيك الخاص بما نقلت 

*وتكون مستعد للنقاش والحوار إذا استدعى الأمر 

*وبتعليقك على الموضوع 

*تظهر أهميته وتبرز أهم نقاطه وأهدافه

*ليس كل ما يقرأ يستحق النقل 

*وليس كل ماتم نقله يستحق المتابعة

*لهذا لابد من الإهتمام بالمادة المنقولة 




**نظم ورتب الأفكار واطرحها بأسلوب واضح 

**احذر الإطالة واختصر بالكلام وابحث عن ماهو مفيد

**فخير الكلام ماقل ودل**

***استخدام الإبتسامات تضيف روح حلوة 

***ولتلك الإبتسامات أثر قوي لدى بعض الأعضاء 

***ولا تنسى نوع الخط وحجمه واختيار ألوان متناسقة مريحة للعين

**كل تلك العوامل تساعد العضو على القراءة براحة أكثر وتدفعه للمشاركة**



**عند رغبتك بطرح موضوع للنقاش والحوار**

1-احرص على اختيار الموضوع الذي تلم بجوانبه 

2-وتكون مستعد لنقاشه وطرح رأيك بالأدلة والبراهين


لا تنسى



*أختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية

*احترام رأي الآخرين كما تحب أن يحترمون رأيك

*وليكن نقاشك بهدوء بعيد عن التوتر والتحيز 

*كلمة الحق يحاسب عليها الإنسان 

*فليكن نقاشك لأحقاق الحق 

*أسلوبك بالنقاش وطرحك للمواضيع يعكس

دينك وتربيتك ومبادئك 



******واخــير احبــ ان******

يعرف الجميع أن كل عضو يشارك في المنتدى 

تسجل عدد مشاركاته إلى جانب اسمه

وبقدر ما يرتفع عددها يعلو لقبه ويزداد لمعاناً

ولكنه لمعاناً زائفاً لا يمت للحقيقة بصلة

لأنه يقيم العضو بالكم وليس بالكيف

فمن يسعى للتميز وإثبات النفس وأخذ مركز مرموق 

لابد أن يفهم ويعي
أن الأعضاء يعدون مشاركاتك بالكيف وليس بالكم

والملائكة من فوقك يعدون بالكم والكيف

فاجعل من نفسك عضوا مفيداً فعالاً 


****وحاسب نفسك قبل أن يحاسبك الناس****​​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 ديسمبر 2008)

برده يا بيشووووووووووووو هتعمل كل ده وهيبقا بمزاج المشرف مش غصب عنه هههههههههههه
بس عموما كفايه انك تنزل موضوع يفيد الاخرين من غير ما يتثبت
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## mero_engel (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*تصدق كنت حاسه وانا داخله الموضوع انه مقلب *
*بس فعلا معاك حق كلام جميل *
*ويارت الكل يعمله والمشرفين قبل الاعضاء المباركين*​


----------



## zama (12 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوعك جميل جدا 
وواضح انك بترسم على انك تتفصل 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك وشكرا جزيلا.............................


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> برده يا بيشووووووووووووو هتعمل كل ده وهيبقا بمزاج المشرف مش غصب عنه هههههههههههه
> بس عموما كفايه انك تنزل موضوع يفيد الاخرين من غير ما يتثبت
> ميرسى ليك​



*ههههههههههههههه
انا مبقولش حاجة
هتودوني في داهية​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *تصدق كنت حاسه وانا داخله الموضوع انه مقلب *
> *بس فعلا معاك حق كلام جميل *
> *ويارت الكل يعمله والمشرفين قبل الاعضاء المباركين*​



*
ولا مقلب ولا حاجة
مش كلامي صح؟؟؟
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا
لمروررررررررررررررك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> موضوعك جميل جدا
> وواضح انك بترسم على انك تتفصل
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يباركك وشكرا جزيلا.............................



*
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا
علي التفاؤل بالفصل
و
لمروررررررررررررررك​*


----------



## twety (12 ديسمبر 2008)

> 3-اختار فكرة جديدة لم يسبق طرحها
> 
> 4-ان يكون الموضوع ذات أهميته وفائدة كبيرة


 
*نقطتن مهمين دول*

*موضوع جميل وحلو بجد يا بيشوى*

*شكلك بترسم على تثبيت*
*هههههههههههه*
*بس بجد تستاهل*
*مواضيعك حلوة ومشاركاتك كمان*

*شكرا لتعبك*
*ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## kalimooo (13 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb معلومات مهمة
جاري الشغل عليهاههههههههههههه
شكرااااااااا
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## oesi no (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*حتى لو وقفت على راسك *
*التثبيت اليومين دول للقرايب وبس *​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (13 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هنوديك فى داهيه يابيشو متحاولشى طاخ طوووخ بووووووووووم
موضوع عثول ميرسى ليك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هنوديك فى داهيه يابيشو متحاولشى طاخ طوووخ بووووووووووم
> موضوع عثول ميرسى ليك​



*شكرااااااااا
ياجميل علي مرورك
وتفاؤليك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *حتى لو وقفت على راسك *
> *التثبيت اليومين دول للقرايب وبس *​



*هههههههههههههههه
شكرااااااااااااااا
يباشا لمروووورك​​*


----------



## متيكو (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ششششششششششكرا لآن اني هم عملت موضوع ولغوه


----------

